# food containers/bags



## Stevee1436114546 (Jan 11, 2008)

is it a good idea to prepare chicken and brown rice the night before, then pack it in food bags not containers because i travel light :cool2: . anyone think its a good idea and where do you buy em? im talking about food bags the kind that guys in the army use or in space.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Do you mean zip lock bags?

You can get something similar from the super markets = resealable bags.

I wouldn't put rice and chicken in them though - I don't trust them for much more than holding my fishoils.


----------



## Stevee1436114546 (Jan 11, 2008)

TH&S said:


> Do you mean zip lock bags?
> 
> You can get something similar from the super markets = resealable bags.
> 
> I wouldn't put rice and chicken in them though - I don't trust them for much more than holding my fishoils.


why? have you used them before? i was thinking of cooking lets say 500g of chicken and 150g of brown rice divide them into 2 food bags then take them to work- eat cold.


----------



## Stevee1436114546 (Jan 11, 2008)

http://www.ziploc.com/ :bounce:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Stevee said:


> why? have you used them before? i was thinking of cooking lets say 500g of chicken and 150g of brown rice divide them into 2 food bags then take them to work- eat cold.


I've used something like this:










I would suggest the weight of the food would be more than the seal could handle, and you would get some spillage.

But try it and let me know.


----------



## Stevee1436114546 (Jan 11, 2008)

oh ok.

yeah, i found a few on ebay, im sure it will be ok because they're made for that purpose. i'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i use those bags for my chicken mate but i certainly would not eat rice cold

in view of the dangers involved in rice i would only eat it warm/hot - i may be wrong though

an alternative may be a sealable plastic container? i got some from asda for 49p each and theyre great if you buy 5 chicken breasts, you can put the other 4 in the fridge then


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

what dangers are there in eating rice cold as i have done this alot before????


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

hilly2008 said:


> what dangers are there in eating rice cold as i have done this alot before????


Rice and salmonella can be good friends but I wouldn't think it was a big problem with rice you cook yourself, as long as you store it properly.

I eat cold rice, but I store it in an airtight container once it's cooked.

If you reheat rice it has to be piping hot but I've never had any problems with rice I've prepared myself.

As for the Ziploc bags, they're fine as they have a double seal, but they're expensive. You can get them in bulk from Costco - dunno where else would sell them.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Rice and salmonella can be good friends but I wouldn't think it was a big problem with rice you cook yourself, as long as you store it properly.


and if you drop it and a bird eats it they die

also a good reason to eat warm rice

i wasnt sure if it was salmonells but rice is one of the things i dont keep in my fridge for longer then 3 days, along with chicken/turkey


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> and if you drop it and a bird eats it they die
> 
> also a good reason to eat warm rice
> 
> i wasnt sure if it was salmonells but rice is one of the things i dont keep in my fridge for longer then 3 days, along with chicken/turkey


I think the main issue is with takeaway rice, particularly egg fried rice - boiling rice should kill any bacteria, and as long as it's sealed straightaway and cooled down quickly it should be fine. I've kept rice up to 5 days, but no longer - I expect it would start to go mouldy after that


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Theres a good article about this somewhere on this board. Basically it summarises as follows

Rice contains a unique form of bacteria that is not killed by heating. Once cooked the bacteria multiplies but keeping it cold keeps the growth to a minimum. Re heating the rice speeds up the bacteria growth so not a good idea.

personally I never eat rice that I've cooked more than 24 hours ago (if its been in the fridge)

I've had Campilo Bacter food poisoning, just about the worst one you can get next to salmonella and its not nice. Dont want anything like that again.


----------

